
No_color: Disabling ANSI color output in various Unix commands - pmarin
https://no-color.org/
======
derwiki
In the meantime, I have a janky (s)trip (c)olor function in my .bashrc to help
with this:

    
    
      function sc
      {
        sed "s,$(printf '\033')\\[[0-9;]*[a-zA-Z],,g"   
      }

~~~
boardwaalk
This seems way more sane and Unix-y than wanting every program to add an
option.

~~~
dimator
I disagree. It seems way more unix-y for programs not to break piping by
spewing color codes.

------
makecheck
I wish programs would not colorize. I find that I much prefer post-processing
program output to colorize how I please, especially since I may want much
better coloring/styling (e.g. mix of foreground/background, bold, underline,
and more than basic red/green color choices). Of course, this requires that
output has enough semantic clues in the text to colorize meaningfully; that’s
a good thing anyway, since it makes the command more flexible for any other
purpose like chaining Unix commands.

------
LinuxBender
I have two functions I use to switch between color and no color. One function
also fixes the terminal if I read binary by mistake. I guess I could call them
color and nocolor. Edit as required. There's probably a better way to do this.
Old habits and such.

    
    
        function sane()
        {
        LANG="C";LC_ALL="C";LC_CTYPE="C";export LANG LC_ALL LC_CTYPE;
        S_TIME_FORMAT=ISO;export S_TIME_FORMAT;
        TERM=vt102;export TERM;
        unset IFS;
        stty sane;
        tput rs1;
        echo -e "\033c";
        reset;
        clear;
        set -o posix;
        }
    
        function utf()
        {
        LANG="en_US.UTF-8";LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"; LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8";export LANG LC_ALL LC_CTYPE
        TERM=xterm;export TERM
        }

------
stuaxo
And there I am wanting the opposite ;)

This is good, it should be submitted as an RFC + track implementation on
upstream projects.

------
nils-m-holm
The amount of color in modern command line tools is annoying!

Sometimes TERM=vt100 helps.

~~~
karmakaze
TERM=vt100 should always work or the program is broken.

------
bArray
Good idea, especially for parsing program output. It's also not uncommon to
find yourself accessing a server through some terminal that doesn't support
ANSI colours properly and it ends up breaking.

